# "Cruisin' for St. Jude" Huntsville, AL MECA 2X show July 31st



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I forgot about this show until Charles reminded me of it. It's a 2x so it's a good chance to get some points if you need them and all proceeds benefit St. Jude's Children's Hospital.

I'll most certainly be there since I'm only about 30 minutes from there. If you can make it out, come on down. I'll have my car available for demo if anyone wants to check it out. I can bring my RTA gear, too, if anyone would like to give it a spin. 


Any of you local guys know if this will be a covered event? Kirk, David? 


Details:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-31-10AL.pdf

Location:
Jaycees Community Fairgrounds
2180 Airport Road
Huntsville, AL 35801


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bump for exposure, since it's coming up kind of fast.

If anyone wants to try to get together the night before, LMK. We can try to have a quick tuning session to get things dialed in. I'm happy to open up my garage or we can meet up somewhere.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by covered??


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQrules said:


> Not sure what you mean by covered??


Protected from the elements (sun/rain). Ie: Lebanon. Or will the cars be out in the open?



Bump.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll be competing at the Huntsville event!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet. see you there (or here).


----------



## yotacoma (Aug 22, 2009)

im gonna almost deffinitly be there, see what numbers my civic put up! finally!


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

No it will not be covered. Just another HOT azz parking lot. So be prepared for the heat. Plenty of places close by to get a bit to eat and cool down though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good to know. I'll try to remember to bring some towels to cover the windows.

anyone out there happen to have an extra pitch up tent?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> good to know. I'll try to remember to bring some towels to cover the windows.
> 
> anyone out there happen to have an extra pitch up tent?


I will refrain from making an adolescent joke...(in my pants)

and say I have a 10x10 canopy you can use.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Damn I can almost walk to this one.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I will be brining a 10'x10' and a COOLER  Hopefully I can get the car tinted before the event (searching for suckup points from the judges).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

can I lay in the cooler?


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

NOPE! There is a minimum height requriement for cooler entry


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sucks.

I'm gonna bring an inflatable pool. Everyone be sure to bring your arm floaties!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I might be at this one. Not sure yet though. Ive just spent the last 5 days in 100+ degree heat lugging around 200 pound kegs. Not really sure I want to drive 2 hours to sit in 100+ degree heat for 8 more hours. Im getting really whiney in my old age.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

how's the new car project coming along? 
any progress?


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I think its coming along for what little time I get to work on it. I moved my tweeters and that helped a bunch but I'm still having trouble getting the image to focus up because of the speaker locations but I think its pretty solid tonally.

Don't think I'm gonna make this one after all. I just dont have the money. Think I've got a part time job lined up so hopefully I can get some positive cash flow going on before too long and get back in the lanes. Times running out though and I have to hit at least 2 more shows thanks to that new stupid 40 point requirement. Yeah times are tough and attendance is down so let's make it more expensive to get to finals.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

4 days away.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Supposed to be right at 100º and sunny. AC will be appreciated.  Bring the dew rags. I am a sweater.

There is a Wings, Logans and O'Charley's right in the area. Where do we want to eat after the show?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, I saw the weather report. Gonna be a HOT day. I may stop by walmart and 'rent' a canopy.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bump.

anyone else going to be there?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I am sure I will stop by and hang out, not much use in entering since I have done NOTHING to the car since like sep/oct of last year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool. It's gonna be hot as hell tomorrow. I'm gonna be trying to steal space under someone else's.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess that's it for Huntsville shows this year


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I missed it !!


----------

